# Woo Hoo! Denim Blue!



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, after all this waiting, my car has arrived at the dealership!
I don't know how this guy got it from port, but I don't care!
Tomorrow, Tomorrow.......


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

That is great news.

Bill


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*woo hoo denim blue*

Enjoy What a wait for what????? Mine is somewhere with a Delivery to my Home late Friday...Don't bet on it........................I still have nothing -no car-no papers, no trade in --all gone--and me holding the Bag with promises......................Harvey


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

moodylucy said:


> Well, after all this waiting, my car has arrived at the dealership!
> I don't know how this guy got it from port, but I don't care!
> Tomorrow, Tomorrow.......


How Exciting!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Well, after all this waiting, my car has arrived at the dealership!
> I don't know how this guy got it from port, but I don't care!
> Tomorrow, Tomorrow.......


HAIL, HAIL TO LADY GHIA! I'm assuming we settled on white unles told otherwise? Sounds like
someone is heading into Easter with a big smile on her face. Oops! Didn't notice your mentioning
the color being Denim Blue but, then again, it's to be expected from a 'Moody Blues Gal'!


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats! The wait is over.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm telling everone in Brooklyn that, 'Lady Ghia's getting a Denim Blue Beetle !' They then keep
running and screaming, 'LADY GAGA'S GETTING A BLUE BEETLE!' and as I try to yell back, ' LADY
GHIA, NOT GAGA!', but it doesn't do any good. Someday they will realize, 'Before Gaga there was
Ghia...and she, not Gaga, is the 'Original'!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I certainly am older than she is! But I was born this way, too!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Well, I certainly am older than she is! But I was born this way, too!


'Moody', I realize how important it is for personalities like you and 'Gaga' to keep private 
as much of your lives as possible, but your 'fan base' here at 'Vortex' continues to wait
with 'baited breath' for a complete description of the 'Moody Beetle'.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

*Finally!*

Well, finally got my car home at about 8pm. I was sad to leave my NB, but the new one is quite fun. I'll enjoy figuring out all the new things! Very strange to have that short dash after 9 years of the long one. Figuring out how far to pull forward in the garage is strange because of the new dimensions.
Many have said they had the Hankook tires, mine has Bridgestones- all 4. :laugh:
LOVED the Fender sound and the streaming from my phone. :heart:


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Pics please! We are all photo whores here.

ic: opcorn:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Well, finally got my car home at about 8pm. I was sad to leave my NB, but the new one is quite fun. I'll enjoy figuring out all the new things! Very strange to have that short dash after 9 years of the long one. Figuring out how far to pull forward in the garage is strange because of the new dimensions.
> Many have said they had the Hankook tires, mine has Bridgestones- all 4. :laugh:
> LOVED the Fender sound and the streaming from my phone. :heart:


We need to know:
* interior color
* pod or no pod
* sport suspension or not
* sunroof ?
* Xenons ?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

SUNROOF! 
2.5, so no pod or xenons.
Black interior.
No clue on suspension.









I'm keeping my flower!








I feel welcomed!


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks very nice!!!!!



moodylucy said:


> I'm keeping my flower!


I kept my flowers as well, and I believe knewbug did as well


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

'Moody' and Harvey getting cars at the same time just shows that miracles do happen!
Perhaps one day 'Moody' will journey east.......while Harvey heads west with a photo-shoot
somewhere in Mid-America recording their meeting. Kind of like when the railroads met in
a similar manner way back when.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Very Nice! Never noticed the Beetle Welcome before. Now if you could get an automated voice to welcome you by name when you get in.:laugh:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Great Color choice


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

JR Martinez said:


> Great Color choice



Seeing yours in pics instead of the "build" color made me love the color more!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Seeing yours in pics instead of the "build" color made me love the color more!


'Moody' ! Can see that you're definitely in 'Blue Bayou' Heaven. Maybe Linda Ronstadt
will accompany you on the trip eastward to meet up with Harvey. You gals would be 
the second coming of 'Thelma & Louise'!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

'Moody', your car looks simply 'MAH-VA-LUS' ! Since you've stated that there are a
bunch of 'critters' in the home, perhaps you might want to give them all a 'vegetable
dye' Denim Blue bath to match the Beetle? I can just see a passer by looking into your
'critter filled' car and commenting , 'That car had a blue dog, cat, and ferret in it !'


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice. That classic Beetle color with those classic looking wheels is prefect.

Bill


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for your kind comments, and all the support over these long months!
Tinting next week.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, and all the support over these long months!
> Tinting next week.


I'm sure you'll look fabulous after getting your hair tinted next week. Just another step toward
an eventual confrontation with Lady Gaga but we all knew that meeting is unavoidable. We might wind up with something similar to when The Beach Boys 'ruled the roost' on the west coast and The
Four Seasons were on top of the east coast. I'm sure the newspapers and other media outlets
will bill it as 'The Clash Of The Titans' but let's face it, this kind of 'big news' sells!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Got those stinkin' back headrests out- I followed the directions, got the first one out, then...... :banghead: grrrrr the second one took a lot longer! Now the task of trying to get the lower headrests.
What a difference in the visibility w/o those balloons!
This was the first time I'd actually driven the car since bringing it home, and I must say it was a lot of fun!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Got those stinkin' back headrests out- I followed the directions, got the first one out, then...... :banghead: grrrrr the second one took a lot longer! Now the task of trying to get the lower headrests.
> What a difference in the visibility w/o those balloons!
> This was the first time I'd actually driven the car since bringing it home, and I must say it was a lot of fun!


"Moody' ! Maybe one of our European ste members can tell you if their smaller design rear
headrests are available in the same black leatherette for your car? Since I needed the black
Titan fabric, the 2010 Golf TDI had that same material which I secured from VW. Don't know
if any previous VW's had the same low (hugging the backrest) rear headrests in a black
leatherette but I'm sure some models did.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats! I love those Disc wheels


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Had to leave my baby at the dealer.... LoJack got done, but tinting didn't get finished today......
Having the mud flaps done while they have it. 
Driving my loaner- a CC is nice, but I miss my car..... 
Too bad the service guy didn't tell me earlier than 4:00 that it wasn't going to be ready. 
I could have come home instead of killing time.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Had to leave my baby at the dealer.... LoJack got done, but tinting didn't get finished today......
> Having the mud flaps done while they have it.
> Driving my loaner- a CC is nice, but I miss my car.....
> Too bad the service guy didn't tell me earlier than 4:00 that it wasn't going to be ready.
> I could have come home instead of killing time.


'Moody'! I posted a message to Mr. Wes, since he has a Beetle in Europe, and asked him to
post for you any information concerning the smaller rear headrests in Black Leatherette.
Besides a 'Part Number', perhaps he can figure out a way for you to get them if they are
available in Europe?


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm interested as well. Thanx for the effort Ridgeman. Moody please post up a pic with the tint and flaps. I'm headed that direction next for mine.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Ron! I'll take pics tomorrow, I had them tint the sunroof darker too. 
I'm really liking the look with the tint!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Thanks Ron! I'll take pics tomorrow, I had them tint the sunroof darker too.
> I'm really liking the look with the tint!


Just goes to show that there is a dark side to 'The Mood Woman' !


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

A Dark Moody side....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Car definitely looks ' fab-u-lissimo ' with the contrast of Denim Blue against that dark 
tinted glass. You've entered what is referred to as 'Dazzle Mode' with your 'Bug', that's 
for sure ! P.S. - Saw a 'Ghia' convertible at my friend's upholstery shop today and 
couldn't help but think of you 'Lady Ghia'!


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!*

Moody- 

That tint is phenomenal! Now i have to go get it done. Thanx for the inspiration.:wave:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice splash guards too, Lucy. 

Bill


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

What an awesome looking Bug!


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> "Moody' ! Maybe one of our European ste members can tell you if their smaller design rear
> headrests are available in the same black leatherette for your car? Since I needed the black
> Titan fabric, the 2010 Golf TDI had that same material which I secured from VW. Don't know
> if any previous VW's had the same low (hugging the backrest) rear headrests in a black
> leatherette but I'm sure some models did.


 I had a Sport model (UK Spec) out for a weekend and it had Black leather headrests in the back as it was specced with the full Leather trim , I have no idea of part numbers though!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! I'm loving this car! :heart: 
My nieces loved the windows going up and down when the doors were opening/ closing. 
My dad loved the trunk opening. One thing that is annoying me is having to use the trunk release on the key fob in some cases. I really think they should've had a trunk release in the car also.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Thanks for the comments! I'm loving this car! :heart:
> My nieces loved the windows going up and down when the doors were opening/ closing.
> My dad loved the trunk opening. One thing that is annoying me is having to use the trunk release on the key fob in some cases. I really think they should've had a trunk release in the car also.


 The 'unlocking of the doors' switch resting on the driver's door allows my trunk to be opened 
but the trunk doesn't 'pop open' on its own if that's what you were hoping for. I also press 
that 'door open' switch when I want access to the door to the gas cap area. That door needs 
physical activation to open too but a simple 'press down' will do it.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

I really like the way that denim blue looks w/ the disc wheels!! Love it, Lucy!! Or do I call you Moody??


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Ron! I knew there had to be another way! 
My real name is Darilee, but I answer to Lucy too.  
I like the wheels the way they are- I like the shiny and matte contrast!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Thanks Ron! I knew there had to be another way!
> My real name is Darilee, but I answer to Lucy too.
> I like the wheels the way they are- I like the shiny and matte contrast!


 Lady Gaga's other name is Stephanie so it is quite understandable how you too 
would have an additional name. You're still 'one up' on 'Gaga' when we realize you 
possess three names (Lucy, Darilee and Lady Ghia).


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

*MPG*

Just filled up my car for the first time since the dealer. I got 22.6 MPG.... 
I was kind of disappointed, but hubby says it will get better. 
What is everyone else getting?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Just filled up my car for the first time since the dealer. I got 22.6 MPG....
> I was kind of disappointed, but hubby says it will get better.
> What is everyone else getting?


 Sounds about right for city driving. You should get up to about '30' on highways, providing 
you've got a steady acceleration foot. Whether time will help to improve your readings is 
something 'The Cadenza Man' might have to 'chime in' about. I believe he has copies of 
the original gas mileage tests conducted by Ferdie Porsche when he built the first 'Bug' for 
the German people back in the '30's'..........and every 'Bug' mileage test since then. The 
man's a pack-rat when it comes to stuff like this. He saves records of everything !


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm getting anywhere from 25-27 mpg. It really hasn't changed much since I got the car in November.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

katie78 said:


> I'm getting anywhere from 25-27 mpg. It really hasn't changed much since I got the car in November.


 Katie - what motor and transmission does your B12 have? I'm guessing 2.5L and manual...?


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

Automatic 2.5L.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm was getting roughly 25-27 driving 25 miles a day on my 2.5. Mostly back and forth at about 40 mph. Now that I have changed my wheels out to more tire and less wheel I will have to run it a while to get an idea of the average overall. I'm hoping to get more on the 15s.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> I'm was getting roughly 25-27 driving 25 miles a day on my 2.5. Mostly back and forth at about 40 mph. Now that I have changed my wheels out to more tire and less wheel I will have to run it a while to get an idea of the average overall. I'm hoping to get more on the 15s.


It seems that you and Katie have similar driving styles that produce the 25-27 mpg both of
you report on your 2.5 Beetles. If we can get some DNA from both of you, perhaps a lab
can tell us if the two of you are related?


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm actually averaging 27 -29 mpg. Mind you, most of my drive is highway 40 miles round trip. I tend to be light on the go pedal and braking. Prob because the 2005 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon I have doesn't have ABS or TC and with rock crawling tires (hardly any on-road traction). Now the Jeep, I get about 13 mpg. hahaha


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I was getting 24-25 in my '09 NB. 
This will be the first time I've filled up the car, so who knows? 
I'm hoping it gets the same (or better) than the '09.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Ridgeman-

Would you like a hair sample or swab?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> Ridgeman-
> 
> Would you like a hair sample or swab?


It better be a swab since Bill's lab in Utah accidently used the hair sample of a cow, 
thinking it was human, which caused one of the two donors to be labeled a potential
carrier of 'hoof and mouth disease'.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, Hayward and I made a trip to Vegas for a conference last week. The weather on the way up was up to 117! Ugh! He handled it like a champ. No problems with the AC or pick up- even with the Baker grade. 
The trip back was during a strange thunder/lightning/rain storm, and he handled really well. 
Felt bad that he sat in valet for 4 days. Hopefully they didn't have any fun....


----------



## LezlieJ (Jul 28, 2000)

*Denim Blue too!*

My Denim Blue is due in next week. Mine is a stick and will have the Heritage wheels. Just curious about your wheels. Why those and not the heritage? I thought they were standard on the 2.5?

Lezlie


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the S/S/N, and these were the wheels that came on it. I really like them- they have a bit of the retro look.
I think you'll love the color! Some thought it would get tiring with the interior color, but it really is a calming color! ENJOY!


----------

